# Csárdás / Czardas



## cisarro

Hello guys:The hungarian dance is csárdás or czardas? A hungarian friend said me "csárdás" (and Wikipedia too) but i have seen several websites using both ways (i think czardas is wrong).Thank you


----------



## Ateesh6800

The *H*ungarian spelling is *csárdás*. "Czardas" is what you could call the "international spelling" of the word. I have not been able to find out where the spelling "czardas" comes from but I would vote for using *csárdás* in all contexts.


----------

